# shipping a gun



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

my buddies dad is in AZ and wants to ship a pistol to him here in MI. Does anyone know how to go about doing this?


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

I believe he will have to ship it to someone with an FFL and do a transfer. You buddy would of course need a purchase permit. Now if I remember correctly they do have a provision where your friends dad could ship it to HIMSELF for use here in Michigan but that might be only for long guns. Things get sticky when shipping over state lines. Find someone who REALLY knows the rules and can point to where they are in writing. I don't know him personally but I have heard that Brian Lueke at the BATF office in Grand Rapids is a good guy and pro gun, he might be a good source for correct answers. If nothing else if you might be able to get proper direction on BATF letter head, that would make me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

He'll have to have an FFL in AZ ship it to an FFL here. I've had a couple guns shipped and it was right around 35.00 per FFL. So about $70.00 altogether.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I sent guns throw the u.s.mail just had to fill out paper work that said there not loaded and there's no bullets being sent with them either. u.p.s and fedx was to much of a pain to do to much paper work the us mail was very easy..This was 5 years ago to.


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

Ship it through a FFL there to FFL here. The recipient will need either a CPL or a purchase permit. If in doubt, go to the Michigan State Police website.


----------



## Dr. Vette (Jan 8, 2006)

Legally, the person shipping from AZ (or anywhere else) does not need to have an FFL, just posess the firearm legally.

USPS will _not_ ship *pistols* from you unless you are an FFL dealer - and USPS Priority is so much cheaper that it may be the least expensive to ship it via an FFL and pay their transfer fee. UPS and FedEx both require _expensive _2 day shipping, and UPS will only let you drop it off at a corporate office.

On the receiving end, it has to go to an FFL here in Michigan and be transferred, just as others have said.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm with Dr Vette. I recently shipped a handgun to OH. It's usually cheaper to hook up with an FFL & go US mail that to send it yourself 'overnight' with FedEX or UPS. Some FFLs want it shipped from an FFL too. The ones that don't need that usually want a drivers license copy from the sender for their 'books'. It's not that hard, just a few hoops to jump through.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm done with trying to ship firearms. I just sold 2 (a rifle and shotgun)over Gunbroker for the 1st time, and the packing, taking to the USPS, and standing at the window while they try to figure out their own regs was a waste of my time. I sent the 2nd out from an FFL to the buyers FFL and got charged $45. Forget it, not worth the hassle to ever do this again for me.


----------



## Dr. Vette (Jan 8, 2006)

Bearblade said:


> I'm done with trying to ship firearms. I just sold 2 (a rifle and shotgun)over Gunbroker for the 1st time, and the packing, taking to the USPS, and standing at the window while they try to figure out their own regs was a waste of my time. I sent the 2nd out from an FFL to the buyers FFL and got charged $45. Forget it, not worth the hassle to ever do this again for me.


What'd you do - tell them what it was? 

I've never had an issue. Bring it to the PO, tell them how much $ to insure, then ship it off.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Dr. Vette said:


> What'd you do - tell them what it was?
> 
> I've never had an issue. Bring it to the PO, tell them how much $ to insure, then ship it off.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I thought I had to. "I see says the blind man as he spits into the wind".


----------

